# Sorry folks...



## cowgirl (Jul 16, 2008)

I didn't smoke this last weekend.... I fried. 
Set up my old cooker and cast iron pot under the shade tree and cooked up a batch of calf fries, catfish & hush puppies and had a cold beer to wash it down.




The calf fries are homegrown (I won't go into detail), I caught the fish on my last camp out.



The fish seasoned and the fries rolled in seasoned cracker crumbs...





Dropped in some hushpuppies....






It was a great evening....


----------



## richtee (Jul 16, 2008)

She smokes...she bakes, she fries, AND she has her own beer coozy!

Umm  calf fries? PM me .. I think I may have had those before....


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks Ken....I agree, nice shade tree meal...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Thank you Rich, they are mountain oysters.


----------



## fatback joe (Jul 16, 2008)

Looks great.........although the mention of the "calf fries" always makes me squirm.


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 16, 2008)

lol....thanks Joe!


----------



## fastball (Jul 16, 2008)

That all looks great, awesome in fact.....but you know what would make that better don't you.......fried morels.  You know there is nothing better than calf fries and morels.  They go together like buttermilk and cornbread hahaha.


----------



## lcruzen (Jul 16, 2008)

Had rooster fries once in Tenn at a bar(they all serve em down thar). Wifey had tried them also. Next morning she said she felt a little "testi".


----------



## grothe (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice job - looks really good. Can't smoke everyday......can ya?


----------



## cman95 (Jul 16, 2008)

That ain't her coozie, it's MINE!!


----------



## cman95 (Jul 16, 2008)

WOW...I just noticed my 1000th post is in a thread about mountain oysters!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Don't you just love this place?


----------



## ron herbowy (Jul 16, 2008)

i'am glad to see you use a dutch oven i like to do crab boils and fry catfish  good job


----------



## dingle (Jul 16, 2008)

I think you already know how I feel in regards to "the frys". As usual everything thing looks great. Any room left under that tree?


----------



## bbq addict (Jul 16, 2008)

There's a small town close by that has a Testicle-Festival around August.  Always wanted to go and try 'em...I figure they can't be that bad if there's that many people there, right?


----------



## erain (Jul 16, 2008)

nothin like fresh fried fish!!!! hush puppies looked great too! the calf fries, well nothing like fresh fish!!!!! lol


----------



## blacklab (Jul 16, 2008)

LMAO!!!
Oh can this get derailed real easy 

cowgirl
Very nice. Of course fried food is always good food. Ya thought I was gonna use A B quote didn't ya


----------



## fastball (Jul 16, 2008)

Rooster fries!  It would take a lot of roosters to make a meal.  I've had turkey fries, but not rooster.

My favorite meal growing up was calf fries and morels.  Mom would slice them both thin and dip in milk and flour and fry them in the same pan.  If we didn't have calf fries, she'd get some lamb fries from somewhere.  That's some good eatin' there...I'll tell you what.


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 16, 2008)

LOL....some of ya are just too funny.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Thanks for the kind words and I do have plenty of room under the shade tree for company, you're all welcome here.

fastball, I forgot all about throwing some morels in the pot...and I have a bunch from this spring. I'll have to do that next time.


----------



## richtee (Jul 16, 2008)

Dang  I got skunked...  a BUNCH ya say?  Sigh...


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 16, 2008)

Sorry Rich...come on down, I'll share.


----------



## waysideranch (Jul 16, 2008)

Great job.  Calf fries are always a big hit here at the WR.  Excellent meal.  You have once again made the rest of us say, Dang.  I'm thinking you could start some kind of western (out on the prairie) cuisine franchise.  

Scott


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 16, 2008)

Scott, thank you!


----------



## morkdach (Jul 16, 2008)

never really had the balls to try calf fries but after the qview hushpuppies go with just about all might just have to give em a try


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 16, 2008)

LOL!......


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 16, 2008)

Looks great but I too don't know if I could quit squirming long enough to eat the calf fries maybe after enough beers


----------



## shooterrick (Jul 16, 2008)

never ate beef but Mountain Oysters(hog or for some of us hawg) fried are wonderful.


----------



## ne.hunter (Jul 17, 2008)

All that did is make me hungry.  By the way what kind of seasoning do you use? I just run the crackers thruogh the food prosesser and add some pepper.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jul 17, 2008)

Can I come move there??
I love that dutch oven....the shade tree...hush puppies..MO..and I know there is a crawfish boil in there somewhere for me....PLEASE!!! adopt me!!


----------



## bearmoe (Jul 17, 2008)

Alright, I'm from the Northeast (Buffalo, NY) what are morels?  I figured out the calf fries.  The fish looks good, I don't know about the rest though.


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks folks...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




NeHunter, I used a bit of some homemade seasoning I had on hand. I like them rolled in cracker crumbs too.

Bearmoe, morels are wild mushrooms. I gather them in the spring and dry some of them for use the rest of the year...


----------



## ronp (Jul 17, 2008)

You are a truley an amazing gal.


----------



## bassman (Jul 17, 2008)

That sure looks good, Cowgirl!! Even the RMOs don't skeer me!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  (Rocky Mountain Oysters).


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 17, 2008)

Thank you Ron and Bassman... I appreciate the kind words.


----------



## kratzx4 (Jul 17, 2008)

Job well done, but then I have come to expect that from you. great lookin fry up cowgirl.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 28, 2009)

Every time I read one of this Heffier's weekend doin's, I get that old feeling to jump the fence
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. 

Dang girl, what don't you do? If you have an old man , I'd say he's a Blessed soul.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks good Jeannie, keep it comming
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## cowgirl (May 28, 2009)

lol.... How in the heck did you find this old post? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Glad to hear you're not afraid to try a few calf fries. lol They are danged tasty. Thanks for the compliments and thanks for the laugh! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Jerry, thank you too!!!


----------

